# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  محاضرات في الدوائر الكهربائية لطلاب الهندسة الكهربائية

## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1290
المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1309

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1357
المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1377

----------


## waleed_isec

لمحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1409
المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1438

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1472
المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1499

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1539
المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1589

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1619
المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1641

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1693
المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1710

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1734

المحاضرة السادسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1756

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1781
المحاضرة الثامنة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1827

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1847
المحاضرة العشرون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1912

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الحادية والعشرون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1935
المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1960

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون 
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1982
المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2006

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2045
المحاضرة السادسة والعشرون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2069


تم المساق بحمد الله 
.
.
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم

----------


## Hamzeh_22

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

